

Loopt (YC S05) To Get Pushy With Big Flash Deals At SXSW - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/loopt-sxsw/

======
chrisling
this is really where all the location-based services are trending into -
location-based deals, checking-in, real-time 'flash deals. It will be
interesting how Grroupon, Living Social, etc. become more location specific /
time sensitive to further customize the user experience. Another thought I
wonder is what Where (<http://where.com>) might do about all of this given
their location-based issued patent?

